# barrierefreies Angeln in Zeeland!



## Seehase123 (31. Mai 2018)

Hallo liebe Boardies,#h
ich bin Rollstuhlfahrer und fahre im Juli für 4 Tage nach Domburg und wollte auch dort ans Meer zum angeln. Ich bin mit dem Auto mobil und der Transport von Angelzeug ist vom Auto zum Angelplatz kein Problem, solange es nicht durch Sand, Matsch oder so geht. Treppen usw sind natürlich auch tabu. Hat jemand von euch Vorschläge zu Plätzen an Stegen, Promenaden etc. Ich wollte es in Westkapelle versuchen. In der unmittelbaren Nähe der Rettungstation gibt´s einen Steg der ins Meer führt. Der B(r)ouwersdam sieht zumindest für die Erreichbarkeit recht vielversprechend aus und zu beiden Plätzen habe ich bei youtube.de Fangvideos gefunden. Hat jemand  sonst noch Vorschläge?
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Pippa (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: barrierefreies Angeln in Zeeland!*



Seehase123 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Boardies,#h
> ich bin Rollstuhlfahrer und fahre im Juli für 4 Tage nach Domburg und wollte auch dort ans Meer zum angeln. Ich bin mit dem Auto mobil und der Transport von Angelzeug ist vom Auto zum Angelplatz kein Problem, solange es nicht durch Sand, Matsch oder so geht. Treppen usw sind natürlich auch tabu. Hat jemand von euch Vorschläge zu Plätzen an Stegen, Promenaden etc. Ich wollte es in Westkapelle versuchen. In der unmittelbaren Nähe der Rettungstation gibt´s einen Steg der ins Meer führt. Der B(r)ouwersdam sieht zumindest für die Erreichbarkeit recht vielversprechend aus und zu beiden Plätzen habe ich bei youtube.de Fangvideos gefunden. Hat jemand  sonst noch Vorschläge?
> Gruß Jörg






Hi Jörg,


Zeeland ist zwar meine zweite Heimat, habe sie aber naturgemäß noch nicht aus Sicht eines Rollstuhlfahrers wahrgenommen bzw. wahrnehmen müssen.


Was ich weiß: Auf dem Steg in Westkapelle sind immer wieder (auch angelnde) Rollstuhlfahrer. Ich weiß, dass ein Local die Sondererlaubnis hat, oben an der Rettungsstation zu parken. Der reguläre öffentliche Parkplatz befindet sich "unten". Es gibt eine steile, also unüberwindbare Treppe. Außerdem könnte man über einen Umweg nach oben, sprich zur Rettungsstation / zum Steg fahren. Im Rollstuhl sicherlich nicht ganz ohne. 



Habe mich diesbezüglich nie schlaugemacht, aber ich würde im *VVV* nachfragen, ob du mit deinem Handicap nicht auch oben am Gebäude parken darfst. 



In Domburg ist mir keine Stelle bekannt, die per Rollstuhl erreichbar wäre. Da liegen eigentlich überall einige Meter Strand zwischen den befestigten Wegen und Wasser.



Am Brouwersdam sieht es grundsätzlich schon etwas besser aus. Ähnlich wie am Damm in Westkapelle. Da kommst du mit dem Auto recht nah ans Wasser. Ich habe leider keine Ahnung, was mit einem Rollstuhl alles möglich ist bzw. wie gut man sich in welcher Art Terrain fortbewegen kann. Hier und da müsste man je nach Lage und Wasserstand 10 - 50 Meter vom Auto bis zum Wasser überwinden. Dabei handelt es sich um mitunter etwas hubbeliges, geteertes, abfallendes Geläuf.


Noch ein Tipp: Zumindest aus Zoutelande weiß ich, dass Rollstuhlfahrern spezielle "Strandfortbewegungsmittel" zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Sprich: man kommt mit seinem Hilfsmittel zur Wasserwacht und steigt dort in die crosstaugliche Variante um. Würde diesbezüglich auch nochmal beim VVV - bereits im Vorfeld - nachfragen.


----------



## wowa777 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: barrierefreies Angeln in Zeeland!*

Mir fällt da auch spontan nur der Steg ein. Brouwersdam würde auch gehen, aber das ist aus meiner Sicht nicht das non plus ultra... kannst mal im hengelsport zuiderduin nachfragen. Joossesweg 9 in Westkapelle. Die werden dir da mit Sicherheit mehr Auskunft geben können


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wilhelm (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: barrierefreies Angeln in Zeeland!*

Hallo Seehase, vielleicht ist das was für dich : http://blog.angelurlaubtipps.de/2015/02/angeln-zeeland.html

Hier Bootsangeln für behinderte Menschen.


----------



## Seehase123 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: barrierefreies Angeln in Zeeland!*

Vielen Dank für die Infos. Wie sieht´s mit Häfen, z.B. Vlissingen aus?


----------



## Marco Solar (21. Mai 2019)

Hallo Jörg & Anglerboard Freunde,

wir haben erst jetzt den Weg zu Euch gefunden. Ist das Thema noch aktuell?
Gerne berichten wir von weiteren guten Möglichkeiten in Zeeland.

Unser Skipper, Johnno hat inzwischen auch ein paar Top News für Euch.

Sagt mal bescheid, falls jemand interesse hat. Der letzte Post ist schon etwas her in dem Thread hier.

Gruß
Marco


----------

